# The selfishness of hiding spiritual treasure (John Clarkston Fairbairn)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 14, 2020)

Who that has experienced the love of Christ, knows its power, and considers the impiety which abounds in the world, in connection with the fact that it may be rooted out by the might of the Gospel, can wrap himself up in so indolent a mood of selfishness, as to seal up his lips, and hide the treasure which has been given him to be communicated to others?

[John Clarkston Fairbairn], ‘Character of the Late James Halley, A.B., Student of Theology. By the Editor’, _Christian Miscellany_, 1, no. 6 (5 February 1842), p. 46.


----------

